# Breitling Caliber 13



## ANM8

Hi, As a new Breitling owner (Skyland, black dial) I was wondering if anyone knows what sort of modifications Breitling do to the standard movement...? sorry no pics yet, havn`t worked that one out yet..!


----------



## SadikP

Nice choice of watch.

I'm impatiently waiting for my Chrono Cockpit (bronze dial) to arrive, dealer says they are hard to get.

It also has the Breitling Caliber 13, I'm very interested in onfo with regards to its reliability & performance.


----------



## ANM8

Hi Sadikp, This site gives a great review of the Valjoux 7750 / Breitling caliber 13 movement. http://www.timezone.com/library/horologium/horologium631672313433425752


----------



## SadikP

Oh wow, thanx for that


----------



## RJRJRJ

I dont have any info *specific* to the B13, but the posts in the following thread, from Ron (O2AFAC67), shed some light on what Breitling does to [apparently] all of their movements.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=144053


----------



## ANM8

Thanks for that RJ, a good read..!


----------

